# Speaker connection help needed



## mopilot (Mar 7, 2009)

I just purchased an RCA RT2770 home theater system. I have a Sony STR-DE135 Stereo FMAM receiver. It has inputs for CD, Tape Cassette, TVaudio, and two sets of L/R speaker outputs. My problem is: how can I use the speakers tied to the RCA unit with the SONY unit. Is there a way to hook up a speaker output matcher that I could use as the input marked CD or TV in on the RCA? 
Any help will be much appreciated!
Thanks,
mopilot:dontknow:


----------

